# (CLOSED) Muffy making Pear Jelly, AND Nooks is selling Snack



## Anj2k6 (Nov 14, 2021)

CLOSED! Sorry guys but I gotta be good and focus on job stuff :C 
(will still lurk here for other's recipes just can't host)


Take the pipe to Muffy's house, and if you want the snack item feel free to stop by Nooks!
There's 8 different bag variations you can customize with Cyrus, so make sure to pick up a couple!

(People who were already allowed feel free to come back)


----------



## Tiffkaboo (Nov 14, 2021)

I'd love to come in a bit after I close!


----------



## Buffi (Nov 14, 2021)

Oh can I come and shop? Anything you need?


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 14, 2021)

Buffi said:


> Oh can I come and shop? Anything you need?


Nothing in particular! If you can spare a cooked food item that's good enough for me :3


----------



## DragonLatios (Nov 14, 2021)

can i come and get the item?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 14, 2021)

May I?


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 14, 2021)

Tiffkaboo said:


> I'd love to come in a bit after I close!





Buffi said:


> Oh can I come and shop? Anything you need?





DragonLatios said:


> can i come and get the item?





Reginald Fairfield said:


> May I?


Sorry for the wait! (Work is busy blah) Finally got the code up!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 14, 2021)

Anj2k6 said:


> Sorry for the wait! (Work is busy blah) Finally got the code up!


Is it okay with you if I drop off some extra stuff from Redd's raffle?


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 14, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Is it okay with you if I drop off some extra stuff from Redd's raffle?


of course! :3


----------



## th8827 (Nov 14, 2021)

May I stop by?


----------



## Tiffkaboo (Nov 14, 2021)

Okay! Finally closed and on my way!


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 14, 2021)

th8827 said:


> May I stop by?


you're in :3


----------



## Newbiemayor (Nov 14, 2021)

I'd love to come visit!


----------



## RobinHoody (Nov 14, 2021)

Could i come over?


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 14, 2021)

Newbiemayor said:


> I'd love to come visit!





RobinHoody said:


> Could i come over?


You both should be good to go!


----------



## mayor_christin (Nov 14, 2021)

May I visit for the diy? Christin from Windhill


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 14, 2021)

mayor_christin said:


> May I visit for the diy? Christin from Windhill


yep go ahead!


----------



## Tiffkaboo (Nov 14, 2021)

LOL Coming back for the DIY!


----------



## DragonLatios (Nov 14, 2021)

ok i am comeing back for the Diy


----------



## Tiffkaboo (Nov 14, 2021)

I don't think the Dodo code is working? It says there aren't any islands I can visit.


----------



## DragonLatios (Nov 14, 2021)

code not working


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 14, 2021)

Tiffkaboo said:


> I don't think the Dodo code is working? It says there aren't any islands I can visit.





DragonLatios said:


> ok i am comeing back for the Diy





mayor_christin said:


> May I visit for the diy? Christin from Windhill


I am so sorry there was a typo in the code 
Should be correct now!


----------



## MasterJim (Nov 14, 2021)

Can I come to? I don't have that recipe


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Nov 14, 2021)

can I come visit please? ^^


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 14, 2021)

Hope to visit again.


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 14, 2021)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Hope to visit again.


Yes you can come back!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2021



MasterJim said:


> Can I come to? I don't have that recipe





CinnamonCrab said:


> can I come visit please? ^^


Thanks for your patience. Had a lot of previous people coming in and out but should be less crowded now! :3


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 14, 2021)

I'd like to come by and pick up the DIY, thanks!


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 14, 2021)

~Kilza~ said:


> I'd like to come by and pick up the DIY, thanks!


Come on by! :3


----------



## Renoku (Nov 14, 2021)

Can I pick up that jelly DIY?
It would go great on toast.


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 14, 2021)

Renoku said:


> Can I pick up that jelly DIY?
> It would go great on toast.


You know what they say...


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Nov 14, 2021)

Hi, are you still open? Sorry, I got a bit sidetracked x_x the code doesn't seem to be workin for me


----------



## th8827 (Nov 14, 2021)

I would like to come back for the recipe, but the code does not work...


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 14, 2021)

CinnamonCrab said:


> Hi, are you still open? Sorry, I got a bit sidetracked x_x the code doesn't seem to be workin for me





th8827 said:


> I would like to come back for the recipe, but the code does not work...


Hi sorry went to pick up another DIY! Code is updated~ Will probably close after you two ^_^


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Nov 14, 2021)

Anj2k6 said:


> Hi sorry went to pick up another DIY! Code is updated~ Will probably close after you two ^_^


Thank you! I'll be right over. if you'd like afterwards, Tangy is crafting a peach tart in my town ^_^


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 14, 2021)

CinnamonCrab said:


> Thank you! I'll be right over. if you'd like afterwards, Tangy is crafting a peach tart in my town ^_^


Omg yess I would love that!


----------

